#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 春日派對-Cosplay in 中正！

## 奇奇

幫自家大學動漫社宣傳=D~~~
有兩個活動，場地都是在國立中正大學～！
雖然不是針對獸裝聚會，但是仍希望有毛毛裝的朋友，
或是對COS有興趣的人來捧場-W-
也希望大家幫忙把這消息告訴有COS的親朋好友\=D/~~~
連絡方式如以下所寫，也可以直接私信給我～



<春日派對-COSPLAY入門講座>
3/30(五) 18:30-22:00

無論你有沒有在COSPLAY
只要是對COSPLAY有愛的朋友們，歡迎前來參加本次講座
本次講座特地由北部邀請兩位資深COSER前來開講
講座內容由淺入深，包括基本化妝、衣裝備製、攝影、COSPLAY表演藝術介紹.....等等眾多主題。

講者-燁 http://album.blog.yam.com/ruth9742 
講者-凡子 http://album.blog.yam.com/sixofcupsb

____________________________________________________________________

<春日派對-Cosplay外拍 in 中正>
3/31(六) 13:30-17:30

綠意、春色、美好校園=外拍好景點
雲嘉南Cosplay同好與攝影師們
Let's GO TO中正大學一起來外拍!

(本活動將由中正攝影社提供攝影師協助，所以找不到攝影師也可以來唷!!!)
____________________________________________________________________

活動相關訊息：
http://www.facebook.com/CCUCOSPLAY2012
報名網址：
http://ppt.cc/qvX- <<注意有"-"
聯絡人信箱：judychung24@gmail.com


主辦單位：
中正大學動漫社：小英 0932791103　　噗浪：judychung24
中正大學攝影社：阿車 0911114234
嘉義大學動漫社：森森 0934010805

----------------------------------------------------
交通資訊
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...jL8mGOoqk/edit

----------

